# [solved] Something weared is going on with boot partition

## Elleni

I follow the handbook for a new installation. But when trying to build a kernel, theres is no error in console, but nothing is apearing in boot. I created mountpoints and chrooted in as done many times and as described in handbook, so I am a bit lost. 

May the following be a problem with installation medium and shall I try something else?

I checked that sda1 is mounted @boot

(chroot) sysresccd /usr/src/linux # df -h

```
Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda3       233G    3.4G  218G    2% /

udev             10M     96K   10M    1% /dev

shm             3.9G       0  3.9G    0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1       194M    1.6M  183M    1% /boot
```

I can create a folder in /boot/test - no problem. 

Before I can make kernel and modules and install them, I have to emerge gentoo-sources again. I then can successfully issue make && make modules_install && make_install

But nothing appears to be written in /boot

When I retry above command immediately after first attempt that seemed to work well, it does not work anymore and instead I get: 

```
make -j9 && make modules_install && make install

  DESCEND  objtool

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  ./usr/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-4.14.80-std532-amd64.cpio'

make[1]: *** [usr/Makefile:57: usr/initramfs_data.cpio] Fehler 1

make: *** [Makefile:1047: usr] Fehler 2

make: *** Es wird auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse gewartet....

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h
```

Last edited by Elleni on Thu May 02, 2019 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elleni

booting with knoppix and trying to mount sda3 did not work. dmesg showing: 

```
Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)

F2FS-fs (sda3): Can't find valid F2FS filesystem in in 1th superblock

F2FS-fs (sda3): Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)

F2FS-fs (sda3): Can't find valid F2FS filesystem in in 2th superblock

F2FS-fs (sda3): Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)

F2FS-fs (sda3): Can't find valid F2FS filesystem in in 1th superblock

F2FS-fs (sda3): Magic Mismatch, valid(0xf2f52010) - read(0x0)
```

----------

## Blind_Sniper

Do you really inside chroot? May be your image was copied somewhere outside chroot?

----------

## Elleni

I am a bit lost. It s really not the first time I install a box. 

I restarted from scratch but this time instead of sysrescue I took a knoppix stick as livesystem that I also had used for other installations. The weired behaviour was gone, and I could do the whole installation again including grub install and kernel build in boot partition. 

When finally ready to reboot I got kernel panic unable to mount block 8, 3. 

I should had posted then, as after a reboot of the filesystem (yes, I did not properly unmount, just exit chroot and rebooted livesystem) I now had the same errors in dmesg as posted above   :Crying or Very sad: 

Trying to fix sda3 with mkfs.ext4 -S followed by an fsck.ext4 -y I lost data and can start allover again for the third time...

----------

## Elleni

This time everything went well. 

Fortunatelly boot partition was healthy thus I had not to go over all the kernel options again but could use kernel and its config file. I also cleanly unmounted proc sys dev and finally sda3 before rebooting. 

And as I had read a bit I removed ext2 support and also removed some cruft in "serial ata an parallel drivers" particularly ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA) which I remembered that it can cause the kernel panic. 

All good now   :Very Happy:  system booted and is compiling stuff.

----------

